# Carolina on my mind



## scrubbinrims (Jul 18, 2015)

Me and fellow Virgininian 47higgins gave some lessons in classic bicycles today to the locals outside of Charlotte today...
http://mobile.auctionzip.com/cgi-bi...te=&kwd=Bicycle&zip=23225&category=0&nojava=2
Chris


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice Finds man!

Nick.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow!
Nice haul.
I looks like Schwinndoggie's pickings just got a little lighter once he makes the move to the Carolina's.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks, I wish I had more room in my van as I left several good parts bikes behind.
I had to take out 3 wasps from this aluminum mouse...the last knew he was being evicted and fought me.
Thought he stung my leg, but it turned out to be a blackberry bush as I ran like a sissy.
I got it along with a Torrington bevelock stem for 10.
Dude walked past me and snickered I got it for scrap.
Not exactly.



Chris


----------



## robertc (Jul 18, 2015)

Sweet, looks like you made out like a bandit.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 18, 2015)

robertc said:


> Sweet, looks like you made out like a bandit.




The Carolina police are still looking for him !!!

Todd


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice haul Chris! Just curious what the girls Monark is badged as? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jul 18, 2015)

Wow!!! Another girls Super Streamline. Thats the third one to show up in the past six months.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 18, 2015)

The monark is badged a rocket and I don't recall seeing any bike with this factory light set up...does this '39 model show up in the monark book?

I only remember seeing this streamline...can you point me to the other that sold recently?
Different fender set up as mine is probably first generation safety streamline.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-PRE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Know anybody with the head tube light, battery box, or chainguard?

Chris


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 18, 2015)

You guys bought some nice bikes there congrats!! Im digging the monark!!


----------



## Boris (Jul 18, 2015)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Im digging the monark!!



I'm digging the ladies Colson. PM sent.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 18, 2015)

Nice score! And to think i was told there are no old bikes in NC. Gives me hope! See you east coasters soon!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 19, 2015)

Very nice batch of bikes Chris!....so did Todd get the Higgins'?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## RJWess (Jul 19, 2015)

I only remember seeing this streamline...can you point me to the other that sold recently?
Different fender set up as mine is probably first generation safety streamline.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-PRE-...p2047675.l2557

This one sold back in March on the Cabe.






This one on ebay as you pointed out in May.





And of course yours.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2015)

So...
Should I go with black walls or white walls?
Should I part out these bikes to recognize more profit (especially the ladies)?
Is it a good idea to convert the safety streamline to a boys frame?
What do you guys think, Hillary in 2016?
Chris


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 19, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> So...
> Should I go with black walls or white walls?
> Should I part out these bikes to recognize more profit (especially the ladies)?
> Is it a good idea to convert the safety streamline to a boys frame?
> ...




Just spit Sam Adams Summer out my nose...


----------



## RJWess (Jul 19, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> So...
> Should I go with black walls or white walls?
> Should I part out these bikes to recognize more profit (especially the ladies)?
> Is it a good idea to convert the safety streamline to a boys frame?
> ...




Definitely switch the girls SS to a boys. Seems like there are a ton of these girls donors out there.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jul 19, 2015)

> Me and fellow Virgininian 47higgins gave some lessons in classic bicycles today to the locals outside of Charlotte today...




Lessons ?  What did you teach them ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 19, 2015)

RJWess said:


> Definitely switch the girls SS to a boys. Seems like there are a ton of these girls donors out there.




I'll take her as-is.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2015)

The book doesn't show that particular model but due to the absence of a hole in the front fender and the matching color of the lights it looks factory to me. If it were a Four Bar we'd be talking! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2015)

That was my rationale and when I laid my eyes on the bracket, I knew it wasn't homemade.
Not a 4-bar, but it does have a tank and a cool one at that.
Just a cleaning, repair some skirt guard, and find a 9 hole carrier.
It's does still have a lot going for her and wierd enough with the lighting to add to my collection.
A lot of varations with the steel prewar Monarks in a short period of time...
Chris


----------



## Boris (Jul 19, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Should I part out these bikes to recognize more profit (especially the ladies)?
> Chris




,,,or let Dave know if the Colson is available for sale or trade, What to do? What to do?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 20, 2015)

Starting with the '36 safety streamline today and neat the way it's different.
Chain guard bracket is welded to the frame, front fender is bolstered by strips along the inner sides and two bolts hold it in place on both sides of the fork.
Electrification through the frame.

Pic of the factory Monark bracket...what an oddball with the lights just under the bars so, limiting the adjustment to the rider.
Tank horn button and sound holes at the bottom of tank which is much fatter than towards the head tube, which is backwards from normalcy.
Chris


----------



## npence (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice haul Chris, the streamline looks to be more of a 36 super streamline not a safety with that front fender. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 20, 2015)

npence said:


> the streamline looks to be more of a 36 super streamline not a safety with that front fender.




Thanks.
Not so sure about that Nate with the Dayton badge in the rear fender and the front fender designed without braces.
A previous owner added the aftermarket brace as there was only one fender fork screw in place...thankfully there is only one hole in the back of the front 
(on center for a reflector).
The front fender also has a hole near the headtube screwed upward to attached the delta housing.
I'll have better pics in the for sale ad.
Chris


----------



## npence (Jul 20, 2015)

I just seen the fender brace one the front fender guess it is a safety. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 20, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Thanks.
> Not so sure about that Nate with the Dayton badge in the rear fender and the front fender designed without braces.
> A previous owner added the aftermarket brace as there was only one fender fork screw in place...thankfully there is only one hole in the back of the front
> (on center for a reflector).
> ...



Thanks for the update, Chris.
I figured that you would find the internal braces on the front fender, but I wasn't sure because the profile of the fender looked slightly different from the typical Safety Streamline.
Everything about the bike looks legit Safety though.
Is there an odd looking drop stand clip attached to the rear frame loop?
It's kind of strange that it's missing some of the key features, but who knows?
Maybe they got robbed for a men's version years ago.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 22, 2015)

*V is for...?*






I remember thinking i ought to buy this buke cuz I hadn't seen Columbia fenders painted like this, cool looking chevrons.
I did some research on Mr. Columbia's site and you know what I found?
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2015)

It's a Victory bike.


----------

